# h4 vs h7



## markdi (Jun 14, 2006)

so which is brighter a 100 watt phillips h4 bulb or a 100 watt phillips h7 bulb ?

does the h7 have a new and improved glass/gas fill or fillament material/technology over a h4 bulb ?


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 15, 2006)

Well I don't know about an H7 100 watt but a H4 100 watt puts out about 2600 lumens, and a 65 watt H7 puts out 2100 lumens.....This is according to Daniel Stern lighting.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 15, 2006)

my understanding is that the only significant difference between H7 and H4 is the base.


----------



## markdi (Jun 15, 2006)

I think h7's have 1 fillament


----------



## markdi (Jun 16, 2006)

the 100 hour - 100 watt phillips h4 that comes stock in a 10 mcp thor has 2900 bulb lumens.


----------

